# a little about u !



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i cant seem to find the thread with the questions about what we do .. so i thought it would be nice to learn a bit more about each other .. so i can get a better mental pic of who i chat w on a regular !! 

name :

age: 

nationality : 

birthplace :

where do u live now : 

occupation ? 

kids? 

single , married, living as married ? 

how many fluffs ? 

other pets ? 

favorite season ? 

hobby ? 

fav quote ? 

fav color? 

fav snack ? 

fav tv show? 

fav book ?

fav music ? 

im nosy huh ? :blush:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

This looks like a fun one!



uniquelovdolce said:


> i cant seem to find the thread with the questions about what we do .. so i thought it would be nice to learn a bit more about each other .. so i can get a better mental pic of who i chat w on a regular !!
> 
> name : _Vicki_
> 
> ...


 _LOL :HistericalSmiley:_


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

I love this! Since I'm new it will give me a chance to see who everyone is. 

name : LISA

age: 44

nationality : AMERICAN MIX OF EVERYTHING LOL

birthplace : MICHIGAN

where do u live now : MICHIGAN

occupation ? TEACHER

kids? 2 GIRLS

single , married, living as married ? MARRIED

how many fluffs ? 1 

other pets ? NONE

favorite season ? I LOVE THEM ALL BUT SUMMER IS BEST BEC. I'M OFF WORK

hobby ? SCRAPOOKING

fav quote ? DON'T KNOW

fav color? BROWN

fav snack ? PRETZELS

fav tv show? I'M A REALITY SHOW JUNKIE AND LOVE GREY'S, DESPERATE H.W. AND 24

fav book ? OH I'VE BEEN INTO SUPERNATURAL BOOKS FOR THE LAST FEW YEARS BUT ALSO LOVE SAPPY LOVE STORIES.

fav music ? i LOVE IT ALL

im nosy huh ? :blush:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

name : Donna

age: 59 (closer to 60)

nationality?: AMERICAN 

birthplace?: Alabama

where do u live now? : Durham, NC

occupation? Retired

kids? 2 girls; 4 granddaughters & 1 grandson

single, married, living as married?: married

how many fluffs ? 1 

other pets? No...want another fluff

favorite season? Spring and Fall

hobby? Walking

fav quote ? I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me. 

fav color? Pink

fav snack? Popcorn

fav tv show? Law & Order SVU

fav book? Anything by James Patterson

fav music? Country and Christian

im nosy huh? Curious


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

name : liza unique chicon

age: 36

nationality : hispanic ( dominican parents)

birthplace : nyc columbia presbyterian med center

where do u live now : bronx ny , close to yankee stadium

occupation ? administrative assistant at con edison 

kids? 4 tanisha, shantelle, adonis & damian

single , married, living as married ? almost married lol , bf for four yrs

how many fluffs ? 1 fluff

other pets ? 

favorite season ? summer!

hobby ? reading, reality tv ( guilty pleasure) and making friends on forums like this one 

fav quote ? if you dont love me at my worst u sure dont deserve me at my best 

fav color? green

fav snack ? doritos

fav tv show? i have so many but my fav since i was nine .. general hospital, all reality shows , and greys anatomy , brothers & sisters, law and order, desperate housewives, food network, and hgtv

fav book ? too many to choose

fav music ? spanish music n freestyles from the 80's

im nosy huh ? :blush: 
__________________


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i cant seem to find the thread with the questions about what we do .. so i thought it would be nice to learn a bit more about each other .. so i can get a better mental pic of who i chat w on a regular !!
> 
> name : Barbara
> 
> ...


 huuuuuuuuuummmmmmm:aktion033:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

this is fun Liza!!!

--------------------------

name : godiva goddess (lol) :blush: those on my FB- you know who I am! 

age: 27

nationality : Chinese/ Taiwanese American

birthplace : Taiwan

where do u live now : Loubouholic land...lol!!:blush:

occupation attorney..or little legal genius of our generation according to my father...LOL!!!!!!!!!! :walklikeanegyptian:

kids- zero (0)

single , married, living as married - married

how many fluffs- 2: Princess Mia and Gemma Bean

other pets - does shoes and handbags count? 

favorite season - summer baby! :Sunny Smile:

hobby - shopping- if shopping were an Olympic Sport, I would have been a gold medalist by now!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:aside from shopping, traveling (and shopping) around the world, nice wine, good company, posh lounges, big cities, and little dresses :wub:

fav quote - "are you trying to revive the American economy, one shopping spree at a time?" - a la the husband..lol :HistericalSmiley:

fav color-  black when im happy, red when i am down. dont ask. :blink: Oh, and Hermes Orange..:wub::wub: 
 
fav snack - Polly O String Cheese- something in common that I share with my fluffs.

fav tv show- Jersey Shore..LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smilie_tischkante: TEEEEE SHIRT TIME!!!!!!!!

fav book - Civil Practice Law Rules (New York) LOL!!! :w00t::innocent::blink::smilie_tischkante:

fav music - 80s music! Anything Lady Gaga, and Britney Spears, aka the Madonna of my generation! Woo Hoo!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

uniquelovdolce said:


> name : Pat "The A Team"
> 
> age: 57
> 
> ...


So that's it.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

name : Pam

age: **mumbles something unintelligible** Oh, what the heck...I'm 50friggin6!!!

nationality : American baby!! 

birthplace : Oakland Cal. (da' hood!)

where do u live now : Moorpark Ca.

occupation ? Director Respiratory Care Services at a trauma center

kids? Three skin (all grown) and three furry

single , married, living as married ? Soooo married, longer than I have been alive if you go by the age I tell most people I am! LOL!

how many fluffs ? Three

other pets ? NO!!!!! (hubby will divorce me if another dog comes in this house!!)

favorite season ? summertime, and the livin's easy.....

hobby ? Uh, dogs? But like wine tasting, fine dining, shopping..really I'm pretty boring

fav quote ? "My little dog - a heartbeat at my feet" - Edith Wharton 

fav color? Pink is my signature color!

fav snack ? ummm, all of them??

fav tv show? Big Love. Boardwalk Empire, True Blood. (But dirty little secret, can't miss those horrible Housewives shows)

fav book ? mmm, that's hard. Way to many to name, but current fave is "Better: A Surgeons Notes on Performance" by Atul Gawande (I know, what a geek!) Also loved "House of God" by Samuel Shem

fav music ? Dyed in the wool Dead Head baby!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love reading these


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

name : Edith and in the hood they call me, well, wait a second, I don't have a hood name - must work on that pronto.

age: 31

nationality : I lied on Facebook, I'm not from Shangrila

birthplace : Ecuador, land of bananas including Chiquita bananas - maybe that qualifies as a hood name as some people used to call me that when I was growing up.

where do u live now : Joysey

occupation ? Payroll/Fiscal analyst

kids? Aolani 

single , married, living as married ? live with the bf

how many fluffs ? 1

other pets ? not at the moment

favorite season ? spring - best time to sing "little darling, it's been a long long lonely winter. little darling, it seems like years since it's been here. Here comes the sun..." I can't wait!

hobby ? depending on the season and my mood. I was on a crocheting trip last month and this month I'm all into pandora.

fav quote ? "it's the possibility of having a dream come true that makes life interesting" from the Alchemist

fav color? orange, but only becuase I feel that it doesn't get much recognition as a favorite color. otherwise, it would be green, but Aolani's got that covered.

fav snack ? I can have Doritos and Pepsi for breakfast, brunch, lunch or dinner, but you said snack, so I would say a banana.

fav tv show? That 70s Show

fav book ? One that comes to mind is "The Giver"

fav music ? depends on my mood, but I can listen to pretty much anything and can do the amateur robot to most of it too  

im nosy huh ? :blush: just a tad LOL!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

name : Maggie

age: 52 

nationality : US 

birthplace : Peoria, Illinois 

where do u live now : Lisle IL (Chicago suburbs) 

occupation ? Company-wide training manager for a large manufacturer - we make BIG trucks 

kids? only the kind with paws 

single , married, living as married ? divorced 

how many fluffs ? 2 

other pets ? huh? Is there any other kind? 

favorite season ? Spring 

hobby ? Reading, avid Chicago Bears, Chi. White Sox and St. Louis Cardinals fan 

fav quote ? Hmmmm . . . gotta think about that one. One of my favs is the definition of insanity - "doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different outcome" 

fav color? purple 

fav snack ? cheeze-its 

fav tv show? anything Law & Order, the new Hawaii Five-O 

fav book ? Too many to list. Have always loved the 3 written in the 70's or 80's by John R. Powers 

fav music ? Josh Groban, Mercy Me 

im nosy huh ? :blush: hee hee


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

name : Orla

age: 19

nationality : Irish

birthplace : Ireland

where do u live now : South west of Ireland

occupation ? Student (studying Marketing & Management)

kids? not yet!!

single , married, living as married ? single

how many fluffs ? 3 (1 maltese, 2 pom x JRT)

other pets ? nope

favorite season ? Summer

hobby ? I play the cello in 2 orchestras and also I play the flute and hope to get back to dog showing sometime.

fav quote ? dunno

fav color? pink

fav snack ? cinamon and raison bagels

fav tv show? hmmm, right now, The Big Bang theory (love Grey's, Private Practice and How I met your mother too, oh and Modern Family :blush

fav book ? Marley & Me 

fav music ? I like pop, some country but not too country.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i cant seem to find the thread with the questions about what we do .. so i thought it would be nice to learn a bit more about each other .. so i can get a better mental pic of who i chat w on a regular !!
> 
> name : April
> 
> ...


:yes::yes::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i cant seem to find the thread with the questions about what we do .. so i thought it would be nice to learn a bit more about each other .. so i can get a better mental pic of who i chat w on a regular !!
> 
> name : Karla
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting... was fun reading others and look forward to reading more... when time permits. I've gotten crazy busy again....


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Orla said:


> name : Orla
> 
> age: 19
> 
> ...


Orla, I had no idea you are "only" 19... you are much more mature acting than many people that I know are twice or three times your age!!! Refreshing!! :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks to everyone that has responded and looking forward to reading more , just wanted to say i have a fond space in my heart for all of u !!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i cant seem to find the thread with the questions about what we do .. so i thought it would be nice to learn a bit more about each other .. so i can get a better mental pic of who i chat w on a regular !!
> 
> name : Celena
> 
> ...


This was fun!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

name : Tammy

age: 31

nationality : Japanese and Polish

birthplace : NJ

where do u live now : Still in NJ 

occupation ? Insurance sales

kids? Nope

single , married, living as married ? Married

how many fluffs ? Just B&E

other pets ? Tropical fish at my office

favorite season ? Summer

hobby ? Benny and Emma are definitley a big part of my hobby, working out, tearing my house apart and putting it back to togther a different way lol....aka interior decorating my own house. Going to the beach all summer and driving with the top down on my car kinda days! 

fav quote ? I am me because my little dog knows me, gertrude stein

fav color? yellow, orange, blue

fav snack ? whole grain goldfish

fav tv show? so many to name: rescue me, sons of anarchy, all the housewives on bravo, AI, jersey shore <------yup i grew up right on the other side of the seaside bridge. seaside is NOT that bad trust me! 

fav book ? memoirs of a geisha, twilight series, water for elephants

fav music ? david gray, ray lamontagne, damien rice, james blunt


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Maltsnme said:


> Orla, I had no idea you are "only" 19... you are much more mature acting than many people that I know are twice or three times your age!!! Refreshing!! :wub:


aw, thank you


----------



## tiger lilly (Jan 26, 2011)

name :Lisa

age: 39 (but very close to the BIG 40!!!)

nationality : Maltese/American

birthplace :Trenton N.J

where do u live now : Malta

occupation ? sales

kids? 2 

single , married, living as married ? married for 19 years

how many fluffs ? at the moment 1 but hoping to become a very proud grandparent to more in March 

other pets ? Max our turtle

favorite season ? In Malta we only have 2 seasons... Summer and Winter

hobby ? spending time with Lilly and before I had her my hobby was cross stitching

fav quote ? "An animal's eyes have the power to speak a great language." ~ Martin Buber
fav color? 

fav snack ? tea and biscuits

fav tv show? don't like watching t.v much

fav book ? all I read about lately is dogs especially the maltese breed

fav music ? 80's 

im nosy huh ?


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

This is fun!!

name : Fiona - Fi

age: 35 in June

nationality : Australian

birthplace : Australia

where do u live now : Wollongong in Australia :biggrin:

occupation ? Receptionist and Trainee Pet Groomer

kids? only the four legged ones

single , married, living as married ? Living as married, working on the married part - Been together for 10 years in June!

how many fluffs ? 3 - Tiko - 3yo Malt, Benny - 6yo Malt x Tzu, Bella - 8yo Lhasa Apso

other pets ? Crazy Cat and fish

favorite season ? WINTER!! 

hobby ? Anything with my fluffs, Watching TV/Movies, Reading, SHOPPING!!

fav quote ? "Luminious beings are we...not this fleshy matter" - Yoda

fav color? Purple

fav snack ? Depends on my mood

fav tv show? Love "reality" shows like Survivour, 

fav book ? To many to list

fav music ? Rock/Dance


----------

